
Journey – The Unofficial Path Client for OS X - dwynings
http://journeyformac.com/
======
aiscott
And what is Path? What is Journey? The website looks nice, but I have no idea
what the product is and the website doesn't bother mentioning this.

edit: Oh wait, I see it now. At the very bottom, last thing. I'd consider
bumping that part up.

